# High Island to Rollover area



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be fishing the beach front Tonight, tomorrow, Sat, and Sun morning. I'm starting in High Island with my old neighbor, renowned fisherman Coach Chuck M. If y'all see a D-Bag black Mercedes SUV with a cargo rack on top. Please stop by and introduce yourself. If the fishing gets slow there, I'll be working my way down the coast.

Tight lines!


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rollover Pass Trout*

I saw a report that they were catching Monster Trout 
On the Bay side of the Pass ,,on Green Spec Rigs after the tide change.

I also saw that Miss Nancys Bait Camp had Cownose Rays( Facebook Page)
For Shark Bait for the Beach Master Tournment Guys,,

Pat


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a certified Topwater gafftop guide now. LOL...
slow action, one 12" trout on gulp curly tail. Couple sharks I guess broke me off with pogies I cast netted. Stepped on a stingray, almost got me good. Just two little cuts/punctures. Above was this morning from 6 to 10 am. Fixin to head back down, and give it a shot. Beautiful day, might as well be on the beach, verses the hotel room.


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*High Island to Rollover Pass*

Is that the same Coach Chuck M that coached basketball at Port Arthur Thomas Jefferson HS in the mid to late 70's


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, the same coach Chuck.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Coach Chuck is a great guy. Played for him one year and he also taught me drivers ed. Glad to know he is still out there schooling those trout!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Coach C is still rocking the fish. Well not too much last weekend, no one was. He was the best neighbor! Taught me a ton about catching fish. We had a great time fishing, and talking it up. A few beers were killed in the process.


----------

